# Catholic Last Rites Translation



## ktibs

Hello, 

I'm a writer and am currently working on a story where I want a priest to say the shorter version of catholic last rites in latin. I've been able to find the longer version of last rites in Latin but have been unsuccessful in the short version. Below I have the english and the latin translation from google translate. Would anyone be able to make sure the translation is accurate?

Per istam sactam unctionem et quidquid tibi ignoscat delictis tuis peccaverunt.

Through this holy unction may the Lord pardon thee whatever sins or faults thou hast committed.


----------



## wandle

That is not a valid translation. I would translate the English as follows:

_*Per istam sanctam unctionem ignoscat tibi Dominus quicquid peccaveris sive deliqueris*_.

However, the official prayer of the Church may well be different from that.

The 1972 Apostolic Constitution of Paul VI Sacram Unctionem Infirmorum prescribes the following Latin prayer:

PER ISTAM SANCTAM UNCTIONEM ET SUAM PIISSIMAM MISERICORDIAM ADIUVET TE DOMINUS GRATIA SPIRITUS SANCTI, UT A PECCATIS LIBERATUM TE SALVET ATQUE PROPITIUS ALLEVIET. 

 My translation:  _Through this Holy Unction and through His most holy mercy may the Lord help you by the grace of the Holy Spirit,  that He may free you and save you from your sins and of His favour grant you relief._

This is the form of prayer laid down to supersede the earlier form and to be valid from that date onwards.

Whether it has been superseded since by a later form I do not know.


----------



## ktibs

Thank you so much!


----------



## wtrmute

wandle said:


> That is not a valid translation. I would translate the English as follows:
> 
> _*Per istam sanctam unctionem ignoscat tibi Dominus quicquid peccaveris sive deliqueris*_.
> 
> However, the official prayer of the Church may well be different from that.
> 
> The 1972 Apostolic Constitution of Paul VI Sacram Unctionem Infirmorum prescribes the following Latin prayer:
> 
> PER ISTAM SANCTAM UNCTIONEM ET SUAM PIISSIMAM MISERICORDIAM ADIUVET TE DOMINUS GRATIA SPIRITUS SANCTI, UT A PECCATIS LIBERATUM TE SALVET ATQUE PROPITIUS ALLEVIET.
> 
> My translation:  _Through this Holy Unction and through His most holy mercy may the Lord help you by the grace of the Holy Spirit,  that He may free you and save you from your sins and of His favour grant you relief._
> 
> This is the form of prayer laid down to supersede the earlier form and to be valid from that date onwards.
> 
> Whether it has been superseded since by a later form I do not know.



According to Paragraph 1513 of the Catechismum Catholicae Ecclesiae, that is still the correct formula,except it seems to be _allevet_ rather than _alleviet_. It seems to be the same in Sacram Unctionem Infirmorum.


----------



## wandle

wtrmute said:


> it seems to be _allevet_ rather than _alleviet_. It seems to be the same in Sacram Unctionem Infirmorum.


_*Allevio*_ and _*allevo*_ are alternative forms.

Catechismus Catholicae Ecclesiae has _*allevet*_. The Papal Bull Sacram Unctionem Infirmorum has _*alleviet*_.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Here is the English translation taken from the relevant liturgical books.  This is the shortest formula.

*Through this holy anointing*
*may the Lord in his love and mercy*
*help you with the grace of the Holy Spirit.* 
R. Amen.
*May the Lord who frees you from sin*
*save you and raise you up.* 
R. Amen.


----------



## wandle

Eqmeliten said:


> Here is the English translation taken from the relevant liturgical books.  This is the shortest formula.


If I understand correctly, what *ktibs* is looking for is the current short form of prayer in Latin.
If you could give a reference to the source of those prayers, it may be possible to find an official Latin version.


----------



## Eqmeliten

For direct sourcing, rather than second-hand here (which is a useful site but not official), Ktibs should contact the Liturgical Office of the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops in Washington (Ktibs lists the U.S. as his/her home country).  By way of general orientation, liturgical texts (Latin and vernacular) of the type involved here are contained books called generically "Sacramentaries."

In the past, until the later 1960's or so, there were longer and shorter formulas for anointing of the sick.  Now there is only one, and that is the one that has been discussed by contributors to this thread.  So, depending on what period Ktibs book is set in, there may be just one formula, or there may be more.  That question requires further research and information I believe.


----------

